# The World Through One Lens - Checking Interest (Nikon Only)



## CWN (Dec 4, 2009)

Basically I'm planning on donating a lens (Nikon mount).

I'll post the first photo and it will be sent to the next person in line who will in turn post a photo taken with the lens and they'll send it to the next person in line and so on.

Shipping overseas shouldn't be a big deal from past experience, but anyone who is interested in this should know that they will be responsible for the shipment of the lens (should be around $10 I'd guess). Each person should have the lens in their possession no longer than one week to keep it moving.

If I decide to do this we'll need to hope for some honest and trustworthy people to make it happen, so only sign up if you are 100% in! (There will be a new thread looking for interested people once I decide to do this, and I'll copy the names over to keep it clean and easy to follow.)

Feel free to express interest below.
Thanks.

It's old, it's made by Sears (or at least Sears branded), it's manual focus, and it's probably kinda ugly... but hey, let's make it shine!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2009)

I think its an interesting idea.  I may be in for participating, but I want to see if people turn out wanting to participate.  But maybe after the holidays for me, things are kind of hectic right now.


----------



## Pugs (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooh!  Very fascinating idea!  I would absolutely participate in this.  I think it's a brilliant concept.


----------



## boogschd (Dec 5, 2009)

but im not from the U.S. ?


----------



## thebeatles (Dec 5, 2009)

My friend has this same lens 

I don't even have a camera right now but cool idea :thumbup:


----------



## kMc (Dec 30, 2009)

I have that same lens! I use it on my Sears KS-Super, I would love to participate! (even though this is my first post haha)


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 30, 2009)

I went ahead and got one going here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-through-one-crappy-lens-game-nikon-only.html


----------



## Flawlessly Fallen (Jan 11, 2010)

Fast Eddie told me about this. Thought it was an awesome idea. Would love to be apart of this if possible.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 11, 2010)

Added.

Any friend of fast eddie is a friend of ours.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 12, 2010)

im in!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 12, 2010)

List updated, thanks!


----------

